# Meinung zu GeForce RTX 3000: Hat AMD schon verloren?



## AntonioFunes (12. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Meinung zu GeForce RTX 3000: Hat AMD schon verloren?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Meinung zu GeForce RTX 3000: Hat AMD schon verloren?*


----------



## Jakkelien (12. September 2020)

Es wird sicherlich noch eine 3060 und 3050 geben.
Mit dem hohen Leistungsanstieg der 30er Generation dürften somit auch unterhalb von 250€ wahre Leistungsmonster zu finden sein. Das ist für AMD gefährlich, da sie sich genau in diesem Preissegment aufgestellt haben.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

AMD wird sich (sehr warm) anziehen müssen. Die können eigentlich nur über den Preis kontern oder mit etwas mehr Leistung zzgl. etwas günstigerem Preis als das Vergleichsmodell von Nvidia. Was aber mit der aktuellen Generation sehr sehr schwer werden dürfte. Und von der Leistung her dürfte AMD ab dem Leistungslevel einer RTX 2080 wahrscheinlich auch nichts mehr essentiell draufpacken können, sodaß Nvidia ab der RTX 3070 bis zur 3090 konkurrenzlos bleibt.

Sollte AMD mit einer vergleichbaren Karte wie der RTX 3070 (Leistung knapp darunter) kommen für meinetwegen 420 USD statt der 450 der Nvidia aber dafür mit dem doppelten VR-RAM (was ich neben etwas günstigeren Preisen als einzig sinnvolle zusätzliche Option ansehen würde; wenn finanzierbar) dann hätte Nvidia immer noch die Option ti-Versionen der entprechenden Karten aus der Tasche zu zaubern und den VRAM zu verdoppeln.

Ich hoffe AMD packt das irgendwie. Ein einziger GPU-Hersteller auf dem Markt wäre meiner Meinung nach sehr ungesund. Dann hätte Nvidia freie Bahn und wir hätten bei der RTX 4xxx-Serie dank fehlender Konkurrenz deutlich höhere Preise.


----------



## shaboo (12. September 2020)

So lange nicht sowohl von den neuen Nvidias als auch von den neuen AMDs erstens definitive Benchmarks und zweitens definitive Preise bekannt sind, kann man sich derartigen Hat-AMD-schon-verloren-Schmarrn komplett schenken.

Diese Frage kann derzeit noch niemand seriös beantworten und ich weiß wirklich nicht, wen derart spekulativer Kram auch nur ein Stück weiter bringen soll.


----------



## matrixfehler (12. September 2020)

AMD hat bei Grafikkarten bei mir eigentlich immer verloren.
Ich hatte mit AMD/ATi bei Grafikkarten eigentlich immer nur Pech
und werde da auch nichts mehr riskieren.
Die einzigen Grafikkarten, die bei mir immer (!) anstandslos liefen, kamen von Nvidia.


----------



## Ifark (12. September 2020)

Nvidia hat bei mir bisher zumindest zuletzt auch immer gewonnen... aber alleine die hirnverbrannte Idee, wegen dämlichen Treiberupdates auf Accountzwang (!) zu setzen, treibt mich eigentlich auch immer weit genug weg.

So wirklich warm werde ich mit denen nicht.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. September 2020)

Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Da ich schon seit vielen Jahren in 4K zocke kamen leider immer nur NV-Karten in Frage, denn in diesem Bereich ging es stets um die HighEnd-Modelle. 

AMD wird aber schon allein wegen der wiedererstarkten CPU-Sparte und den diversen Partnerschaften (Sony etc.) trotzdem nicht am Hungertuch nagen. 
Falls irgendwann in Zukunft die stärksten HighEnd-Modelle doch mal wieder von AMD kommen sollten werde ich aber natürlich sofort vergleichen und ggf. wechseln.


----------



## AdamJenson (12. September 2020)

AMD darf gerne nachlegen und die Nvidia Preise noch nach unten drücken da hätte ich nichts dagegen. Trotzdem kommt mir nur noch Nvidia ins Gehäuse bei Gpus. Das Glücksspiel bei AMD wie damals mit der 5700xt mach ich nicht erneut mit. 3 Karten in Folge wollten nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren dann hatte ich die Faxen dicke vom ewigen Karten zurück schicken und habe mir doch wieder eine Nvidia gekauft und siehe da sie lief sofort und macht ihre Arbeit sehr gut. Bei CPUs nehm ich gern die Ryzen aber seit meiner Erfahrung mit der 5700xt bleibe ich bei Nvidia.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Und Raytracing ist auch ein Zugpferd. In den letzten Generationen hatte AMD bei den GPUs zumindestens im Oberklassesektor immer das Nachsehen gehabt. Und bei der jetzigen 3000er Generation wird es dank dem überraschend günstigen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Nvidia für AMD auch in der Unter- und Mittelklasse eng. Wenn ich daran denke wenn RTX 3050 und 60 noch kommen und Nvidia beim VRAM nicht extrem geizt dann hat AMD ein schweres Los.

Ob AMD das umdrehen kann ist die Frage. Im Highendbereich kann AMD laut einhelliger Fachmeinungen spätestens ab einer RTX 3070 nicht mehr mithalten. Die Versuche von AMD brachten da zu hohen Energiebedarf, viel zu hohe Temperaturen und daß die Versuchskarten sich als Schutzmodi massiv heruntergetaktet hatten. Und das bei Karten auf dem Niveau einer RTX 3070. Von 3080 oder gar 90 will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Bei Youtube gibt es einige Infos.

Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn AMD und Nvidia auf Augenhöhe wären. Aber bei realer Betrachtung hat AMD etwas den Anschluss verloren. Umgekehrt im CPU-Sektor wo Intel AMD hinterherhängt.


----------



## Basileukum (12. September 2020)

Naja, genaueres können wir erst sagen, wenn Big Navi raus ist, die Nachfolger der 5700/5700XT.

Derzeit ist die 3000er Serie allerdings ein Griff ins Klo. Nvidia ist a) viel zu teuer und b) bescheißt die Kunden mit zuwenig VRam (die 3070 hat nur 8 gig, die 3080 nur 10 gig). Und nicht zu vergessen c) die völlig unverhältnismäßige Lastaufnahme von 320 Watt und mehr, jedenfalls bei der 3080. Die 2080 hatte noch 225 Watt. 

VORSICHT vor dem Kauf, warten bis AMD seine neuen Karten bringt und dann Nvidia "Superkarten" neuauflegt, dann gibt es mehr Ram und etwas mehr Leistung zum wohl gleichen oder niedrigeren Preis bei Nvidia oder man geht halt zu AMD. 

Und NEIN, die 3070 ist kein Spartipp für 500 Euro, bzw. was kostet dann ein Modell mit guten Lüfter 580€ oder 600€? Wir reden hier immer noch von einer Mittelklassekarte. Für 500€ bekam man vor 7-8 Jahren noch von AMD Highend, was sogar die 950€ teure gleichaltrige Gtx Titan schlug.

Mittelklasse geht bis max 400 Euro und das ist schon viel, siehe auch die Gtx 970, die gab es ja zwischen 350€ und 400Euronen.

PS: 





MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Raytracing ist auch ein Zugpferd.



Nö, hab ne 2060 super und RT oder DLSS noch kein einziges Mal genutzt. Es gibt auch keine Spiele, welche mich interessieren, die das nutzen, bis auf das kommende Cyberpunk. Auch in Zukunft wird das nicht jedes Spiel anbieten. RT ist ein Marketinggag. Ein nettes Feature. Wie wenn Du Dir ein Fuchschwanz an Dein Manta bindest, ist zwar für manchen schick, reißt aber an Wagenwert und Wagenleistung nicht soviel raus.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Wo bitte ist eine 3070 Mittelklasse? Bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Wo lebst Du denn? Mittelklasse sind 3050/60. Und bis auf VRAM ist die 3070 fast auf Titan-Niveau. 

Die 3000er Serie ist im Vergleich zur 2070 deutlich billiger fährt aber mit der 2000er Reihe Ski.

Die 2070 zeigt z.B. einer locker doppelt so teuren 2080ti die Rücklichter.

Und die Costum-Modelle der 2000er Reihe sind auch teurer als das Referenzdesign. Ganz normal.

Ich habe damals 630-650 EUR für meine Asus RTX 2070 OC bezahlt. Für das Geld bekomme ich jetzt locker eine Costum RTX 2070 OC die eine 2080ti locker einkassiert und für minimal mehr schon eine RTX 3080 die eine Titan an die Wand spielt.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2020)

es gibt noch keine unabhängigen bechmarks (oder doch?) von nvidias 3000er serie, amd hat seine nächste iteration noch nicht mal vorgestellt. und wir unterhalten uns darüber, wer wen wie abgehängt hat. sorry, aber das ist doch mehr als lächerlich. und dabei hab ich punkte wie verfügbarkeit etc. nicht mal angesprochen. paper-launch anyone? 

was wir vielleicht mit einiger sicherheit sagen können, ist, dass die bislang vorgestellten 3000er-gpus für den massenmarkt durch die bank ziemlich irrelevant sind, da viel zu teuer. dass amd im wirklich interessanten, darunter liegenden bereich (~ 250 bis 400 euro) nix konkurrenzfähiges an den start bringt, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. falls doch, können sie ihre kommende generation direkt beerdigen. das ist stand jetzt - siehe oben - aber auch nix weiter als spekulation.


----------



## Basileukum (12. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist eine 3070 Mittelklasse? Bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Wo lebst Du denn? Mittelklasse sind 3050/60. Und bis auf VRAM ist die 3070 fast auf Titan-Niveau.
> 
> Die 3000er Serie ist im Vergleich zur 2070 deutlich billiger fährt aber mit der 2000er Reihe Ski.
> 
> ...



Sind Deine Annahmen valide, nichts mehr als Meinungen und Vermutungen, denn die einzigen Leistungsdaten kommen aus einer nvidianahen Quelle, sprich es ist Werbung, Du verstehst das Konzept von Werbung (Werbung, auch Propaganda genannt, ist oft nahe an der Wahrheit, aber nicht das gleiche)?  

Leistungstechnisch müßen wir die Tests abwarten, daß die 3000er Reihe gut abschneidet glaube ich auch, aber in einem runden Testparkur dann doch weniger gewaltig dasteht. Billiger als die 2000 Reihe ist man auch nicht, die 2070 Super, die ein paar Monate nach der 2070 aufgelegt wurde, zudem fast eine 2080 war, kostete ebenfalls 499€ zum Release. Und auf dem Leistungsniveau zwischen 2080 und 2080ti wird sich auch die 3070 wiederfinden, so würde ich sagen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Du glaubst quasi an Leistungsstillstand? Nicht wirklich oder? Wir werden ja sehen. Aber ich bin schon der Meinung daß eine 3070 eine 2070 und selbst eine 2080 einkassiert und sich von der Leistung her mindestens auf dem Niveau der 2080ti bewegt.

Natürlich immer abhängig vom Test, dem Programm/Spiel.

Die 3080 hat z.B. doppelt so viele Cuda-Cores wie die 2080. In wieweit sich das auf die Leistung auswirken wird wird man sehen. Sicher keine +100 % aber auch nicht nur +10/15 %. Imho sind so +30-50% im Vergleich zur 2080 nicht ganz unrealistisch. Ähnlich bei der 3070 vs. 2070.

Und mehrere Fachquellen sind unisono der Meinung daß die 3000er Serie ein Kracher ist. Und auch daß AMD bei Big Navi momentan echte Probleme hat (thermisch wie von Leistung und Stromverbrauch her). Aber vielleicht überrascht uns AMD doch. Aber so richtig glaube ich nicht daran.

Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn AMD auf einem Level mit Nvidia wäre (und nicht nur bei den Basismodellen bis Mittelklasse sondern über die gesamte Breite). Aber daran glaube ich nicht so wirklich auch wenn das auf Dauer gesehen für die Kunden das beste wäre.

Aber ich befürchte schon, daß Nvidia AMD zumindestens ab der oberen Mittelklasse/Oberklasse abgehängt hat.


----------



## Phone (12. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt noch keine unabhängigen bechmarks (oder doch?) von nvidias 3000er serie, amd hat seine nächste iteration noch nicht mal vorgestellt. und wir unterhalten uns darüber, wer wen wie abgehängt hat. sorry, aber das ist doch mehr als lächerlich. und dabei hab ich punkte wie verfügbarkeit etc. nicht mal angesprochen. paper-launch anyone?
> 
> was wir vielleicht mit einiger sicherheit sagen können, ist, dass die bislang vorgestellten 3000er-gpus für den massenmarkt durch die bank ziemlich irrelevant sind, da viel zu teuer. dass amd im wirklich interessanten, darunter liegenden bereich (~ 250 bis 400 euro) nix konkurrenzfähiges an den start bringt, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. falls doch, können sie ihre kommende generation direkt beerdigen. das ist stand jetzt - siehe oben - aber auch nix weiter als spekulation.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWD01yUQdVA

Reicht für mich als Anhaltspunkt. Das komplette System ist aufgeführt, welche Karte als Vergleich und welches Spiel genutzt wurde.
Ob ich nu bei einem andere Spiel nur 50-60 % mehr Leistung habe oder gar 110% hmmm ist für das Einordnen doch erstmal egal. Wieviele Games will man da denn testen bis man ein Mittelwert hat?
Interessieren mich diese Spiele dann überhaupt?
Wenn ich 4 der gezeigten Spiele eh spiele habe ich meine 80 % mehr Leistung und gut is.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein einziger GPU-Hersteller auf dem Markt wäre meiner Meinung nach sehr ungesund. Dann hätte Nvidia freie Bahn und wir hätten bei der RTX 4xxx-Serie dank fehlender Konkurrenz deutlich höhere Preise.



Das wird nicht passieren - vorher würde NVIDIA wahrscheinlich sogar so etwas verrücktes wie einen Technologietransfer an AMD vollziehen.
Denn wenn die FTC mit dem Zerschlagungshammer droht- und das würden sie wenn sie effektiv keine Konkurrenz mehr hätten - wird plötzlich alles möglich.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist eine 3070 Mittelklasse? Bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Wo lebst Du denn? Mittelklasse sind 3050/60. Und bis auf VRAM ist die 3070 fast auf Titan-Niveau.



Neue Karten bedeutet neue Werte - die alte Titan ist also für den Vergleich vollkommen egal.
3050, 3060, 3070, 3080, 3090
Bitte sag mir wo bei 5 Karten die Mitte ist. 
Soviel zu der Diskussion Mittelklasse.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und mehrere Fachquellen sind unisono der Meinung daß die 3000er Serie ein Kracher ist. Und auch daß AMD bei Big Navi momentan echte Probleme hat (thermisch wie von Leistung und Stromverbrauch her). Aber vielleicht überrascht uns AMD doch. Aber so richtig glaube ich nicht daran.


Ich würde um solche "Fachquellen" einen weiten Bogen machen - keine Big Navi in der Hand gehabt, aber ein Urteil abgeben, ist Glaskugel schauen.
Hört sich irgendwie nach unser aller Liebling dem Superanalysten Pachter an.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Ähm unter Einbezug von AMD ist die 3050/3060 immer noch die Mittelklasse. Nur weil Nvidia erst bei der oberen Mitteklasse/Oberklasse anfängt heißt das nicht, daß es nicht Karten darunter gibt.


----------



## Wamboland (12. September 2020)

In den letzten Jahren hab ich immer zu den 7er Modellen gegriffen (770,1070). AMD hat es bei mir schon schwer weil ich damit früher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe - und ich auch einen Gsync Monitor habe. 

Ich spiele noch auf 1080p, daher reicht die 1070 - noch. Aber die neuen Spiele und der immer größeren Verbreitung von RT (wird ja nicht weniger durch die neue Konsolen G.) wird die Karte arge Probleme selbst bei 1080p@60 bekommen. Und unter 60 FPS spiele ich ungern - kommt natürlich auch aufs Genre/Spiel an. 

Cyberpunk würde ich aber gerne in 1080p@60 und RT spielen wollen ... und da wäre die 3070 sicherlich die bessere Wahl als eine günstige Reste-Rampe 2070 Super. 
Vielleicht fallen die Preise weit genug das es sich lohnt ... für 350€ wäre es evtl. eine Überlegung wert. Kommt auch drauf an wo sich die 3060 einordnen wird - von der gab es ja noch keine offiziellen Daten - zumindest hab ich noch keine gesehen 

Aber ich warte auf die Benchmarks und werde dann überlegen was ich machen werde - ein neuer PC muss eh her, denn auch wenn das meiste noch läuft, man merkt der CPU und dem DDR3 Speicher ihr Alter an


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Ich schwanke noch. Wollte mir eigentlich im kommenden Jahr die RTX 2080 holen. Aber vielleicht laß ich mich doch noch zur RTX 3090 hinreißen. Mal schauen. Oder es kommt eine RTX 2080ti mit 16 GB für um die 1000 EUR. Dann wäre die Entscheidung klar. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die 10 GB VRAM der 3080 wirklich einigermaßen zukunftssicher sind. Oder wird das durch den schnelleren RAM kompensiert ? Mal schauen.


----------



## patfish111 (12. September 2020)

Die Preisleistung stimmt bei der 3080 ...aber dafür hat Nvidia  bei dieser Karte ganz klar an der Zukunftssicherheit mit "nur" 10GB VRAM gespart. 
Eine 3080ti mit 20GB wir wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr kommen, diese wird dann aber sicher bei 1100€+ angesiedelt sein.

Es wird wohl doch eine 3090 bei mir werden müssen.


----------



## Phone (12. September 2020)

patfish111 schrieb:


> Die Preisleistung stimmt bei der 3080 ...aber dafür hat Nvidia  bei dieser Karte ganz klar an der Zukunftssicherheit mit "nur" 10GB VRAM gespart.
> Eine 3080ti mit 20GB wir wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr kommen, diese wird dann aber sicher bei 1100€+ angesiedelt sein.
> 
> Es wird wohl doch eine 3090 bei mir werden müssen.



Es wird irgendwann einen Verfall geben.. MEHR MEHR MEHR.. Für was eigentlich? 4k? Ein kleiner Teil spielt in 4 k und 8k wird sich nicht in den nächsten 10 Jahre nicht durchsetzen. 
20gb Speicher halte ich für das unnötigste was man machen kann für Spieler. 
Lieber Max 16 und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit. 
Das ist glaube ich in der nächsten Zeit eh ein Problem. Bei den CPUs geht es doch auch nur noch um Kerne. Geschwindigkeiteb können nur noch maginal angehoben werden oder mit extreme Stromhunger.. 
Es muss hier mehr Effizienz her! 
Der Grafikkarte Markt kommt mir so vor wie der amerikanische Automarkt in den 80ern und 90ern..Hubraum über alles. Irgendwann is halt Ende.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Das Problem bei 8K TV z.B. ist folgendes: Die EU schreibt ja das Energielabel vor. Die großen 8K-TV kommen da nur auf D oder so. Und die EU will einen maximalen Energieverbrauch vorschreiben. Das wird wohl auch dazu führen, daß die 65 oder gar 70" oder 80" 8K-TV gar nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen (so 2025 soll es soweit sein). Es sei denn die Hersteller finden bis dahin entsprechende, energieeffiziente Lösungen. Momentan versuchen sie es über die geringere Helligkeit. Aber auch da sind für ein gutes Bild irgendwann natürliche Grenzen gesetzt. Ich befürchte, daß das Format 8K tot ist bevor es überhaupt etabliert ist. Aber 4K wird über kurz oder lang zum Standard werden. Auch beim Gaming. Das ist wie damals 640x480 und dann FHD. Die Entwicklung ist da. Und die Hardware ist langsam massentauglich um das ganze auch umzusetzen. Die Monitore werden genauso im Preis sinken so daß 4K in nicht allzu langer Zeit nicht mehr kostet als jetzt die Hardware für gutes FHD-Gaming.


----------



## Jakkelien (12. September 2020)

Ifark schrieb:


> Nvidia hat bei mir bisher zumindest zuletzt auch immer gewonnen... aber alleine die hirnverbrannte Idee, wegen dämlichen Treiberupdates auf Accountzwang (!) zu setzen, treibt mich eigentlich auch immer weit genug weg.


Accountzwang für Treiberupdates?
Wovon sprichst du da?


----------



## Beichtstuhl (12. September 2020)

Gäbe es ein Bericht, vor der Vorstellung von nvidias neuen Karten, hätte sicher auch niemand damit gerechnet, wie stark und gleichzeitig günstig die neuen Modelle werden.

Da niemand in die Zukunft sehen kann, würde ich erstmal abwarten, was AMD macht und ob die Leistung die nvidia angegeben hat, in der Form auch stimmt.


----------



## BxBender (12. September 2020)

Lieber Antonio, wenn man für die PCGH Newsmeldungen schreibt, sollte man sich vorher auch mit dessen Technikinfos beschäftigen.

"Denn dass die neuen Radeon RX 6000-Modelle (Ende Oktober oder im November erwartet) mehr als 40 bis 45 Prozent auf die Radeon RX 5700 XT drauflegen werden und somit die GeForce RTX 3070 einholen, scheint eher unwahrscheinlich zu sein."

Wie kann man also so einen Text verfassen, wenn alles eigentlich gegen diese persönliche Meinung(?) spricht?

Man darf doch bereits davon ausgehen, dass die Konsolen eine 5700XT stehenlassen wird.
Und der richtige Big Navi im PC wird nochmals größer, es werden ja sogar knapp doppelte Einheiten vermutet.
Also warum sollte davon bitte schön nicht mal 40% mehr Leistung übrig bleiben?
Diese 40% hat man alleine schon dadurch, dass die Fertigungstechnik verfeinert wird, etwas mehr Takt gegeben wird und die angedachte Designverbesserung von RDNA1 auf Version 2 vollführt, was einen großen Sprung bedeuten soll.
Und jetzt packen wir also noch massig weitere Recheneinheiten obendrauf.
Wer auch nur einen Funken Ahnung von Mathe hat, wird da sicher nirgendwo unter oder maximal bei lediglich 40% landen.
Selbst die schlechtesten Gerüchteküchen, die von NVidia-Fanboys getreut zu werden scheinen, wagen nicht einmal so eine desaströse Prognose rauszuhauen.
Nicht mal 3070 Leistung?
Was muss da alles schieflaufen, um das wahr werden zu lassen?
Natürlich kann man niemals alles völlig ausschließen, schließlich gurkt ein anderes rotes Objekt gerade in der Formel 1 auch plötzlich unerwartet 10 Plätze tiefer irgendwo im Niemandsland herum.

Tut mir Leid, die News lese ich jetzt gar nicht mehr weiter und breche ab, denn allzu viel an neuen Erkenntnissen in sachen Leistungseinschätzung brauche ich mir davon ja wohl nicht erhoffen.
<augenroll>


----------



## BxBender (12. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Es wird irgendwann einen Verfall geben.. MEHR MEHR MEHR.. Für was eigentlich? 4k? Ein kleiner Teil spielt in 4 k und 8k wird sich nicht in den nächsten 10 Jahre nicht durchsetzen.
> 20gb Speicher halte ich für das unnötigste was man machen kann für Spieler.
> Lieber Max 16 und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit.
> Das ist glaube ich in der nächsten Zeit eh ein Problem. Bei den CPUs geht es doch auch nur noch um Kerne. Geschwindigkeiteb können nur noch maginal angehoben werden oder mit extreme Stromhunger..
> ...



20GB ist für 4K Spieler sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wenn damit Raytracing betrieben wird.
Für FullHD und WQHD werden sicherlich auch 12 bzw. 16GB eine zeitlang völlig reichen.
8GB in FullHD oder 12GB in 4K sind schon jetzt ausgereizt, und die richtigen Raytracingspiele kommen ja noch.
Wenn 4GB Speicher bei solchen teuren Karten um udn ab 500 Euro meinetwegen auch 50 Euro extra kosten mögen, darf man preislich nicht zu geizig sein, wenn dei Karte nicht sehr bald wieder zum alten Eisen gehören soll.
Ich möchte jedenfalls keinen Rechner im 4stelligen Bereich zusammenstellen, udn am Ende gibt es Mikroruckler durch 2 Kerne zu wenig oder fehlendem HAupotspeicher oder zu engem Grafikkartenspeicher.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Naja mal sehen wie sich der Markt bis nächstes Jahr entwickelt. Vielleicht schiebt Nvidia noch entsprechende ti-Varianten seiner Karten nach die dann die doppelte Speichergröße haben. Z.B. eine RTX 3070 mit 16 GB oder eine RTX 3080 mit 20 GB. Meinetwegen für die 3070ti dann 600 EUR (700 EUR Costum-Modell) und für die RTX 3080 ti dann halt 900 EUR  (1000 EUR Costum). Da würde ich auf die RTX 3090 verzichten. Aber so ? Klar die Preise sind nicht ohne. Aber für die gebotene Leistung allemal gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm unter Einbezug von AMD ist die 3050/3060 immer noch die Mittelklasse. Nur weil Nvidia erst bei der oberen Mitteklasse/Oberklasse anfängt heißt das nicht, daß es nicht Karten darunter gibt.



Also du kannst AMD gar nicht einbeziehen, da es zu Big Navi noch gar nichts handfestes gibt, außer Innerein lesen, Glaskugel schauen und den Vogelflug durch Auguren interpretieren lassen. 
Das Spiel wie man die Karten interpretiert, kann man ewig so weiter treiben.
Wenn du nur die neue Kartengeneration von NVIDIA nimmst, wäre die 3070 bei momentan drei ankündigten Karten sogar Unterklasse.
Bei 5 Karten innerhalb NVIDIAs neuer Generation Mittelklasse.
Andere Karten da mit in den Pool zu nehmen speziell wenn es sie noch nicht gibt ist ne ganz schöne Verzerrung - man kann die Liste länger und länger machen.
Wenn wir noch alle meistverwendeten Karten bis zur GTX 960 hinzuaddieren (Lange Liste auf Steam https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/videocard/ ), ist die RTX 3070 absolutes Highend.
Könne es natürlich bis zur 580 GTX (Platz 86) https://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga-grafikrangliste.html treiben, dann ist natürlich auch jede Radeon RX 5700 knackiges Highend


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

Naja die kleinen Karten gibt es doch schon von AMD. Nur die großen Karten noch nicht


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die kleinen Karten gibt es doch schon von AMD. Nur die großen Karten noch nicht



Das ist wovon ich gesprochen habe - du versuchst eine neue Generation mit der alten zu vermengen, sowas ist unlauter.
Es hat einen Grund warum sie die Big Navis nicht 5xxx benennen.
Oder sind die 2000er die kleinen Karten der 3000er Generation?
Nein.

By the way...


MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 2070 zeigt z.B. einer locker doppelt so teuren 2080ti die Rücklichter.
> Und die Costum-Modelle der 2000er Reihe sind auch teurer als das Referenzdesign. Ganz normal.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch. Wollte mir eigentlich im  kommenden Jahr die RTX 2080 holen. Aber vielleicht laß ich mich doch  noch zur RTX 3090 hinreißen. Mal schauen. Oder es kommt eine RTX 2080ti  mit 16 GB für um die 1000 EUR.


Dein Jonglieren mit der 2 und 3 machen deinen Text nicht besonders lesbarer...


----------



## Ifark (12. September 2020)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Accountzwang für Treiberupdates?
> Wovon sprichst du da?



Schon mal versucht via Geforce Experience ohne Account den Treiber zu ziehen? (Ja, mir ist der Download über die Webseite bekannt - der ist allerdings umständlicher als direkt über die Software)


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das ist wovon ich gesprochen habe - du versuchst eine neue Generation mit der alten zu vermengen, sowas ist unlauter.
> Es hat einen Grund warum sie die Big Navis nicht 5xxx benennen.
> Oder sind die 2000er die kleinen Karten der 3000er Generation?
> Nein.
> ...



Dachte von der neuen Gen sind die kleinen Karten schon raus? Mein Fehler.

Aber was 2 und 3 betrifft: Natürlich vergleiche ich 2 und 3. weil mich als Besitzer der 2 interessiert welche Mehrleistung ich bei einem Wechsel auf die 3 bekomme. Wegen 10-20% macht das bei den Preisen keinen Sinn, bei 40-50% oder mehr hingegen schon.

Und die Bemerkungen sollen nur zeigen wie groß der Sprung ist wenn man die aktuellen Infos zugrundelegt.


----------



## G-Kar (12. September 2020)

Leaked 3080 Test Results (also immer mit nen bissl Salz nehmen ne und abwarten bis die NDA am Montag Nachmittag ausläuft. Dann kommen die richtigen Tests)

In 4k vs. a RTX 2080 Super
Far Cry 5: +62 %
Borderlands 3: +56 %
AC Odyssey: +48 %
Forza Horizon 4: +48 %

And in 3D Mark
3DMark Fire Strike Performance: 31.919 (+25 % vs. 2080 Ti, +43 % vs. 2080 S)
3DMark Fire Strike Extreme: 20.101 (+24 % vs. 2080 Ti, +45 % vs. 2080 S )
3DMark Fire Strike Ultra: 11.049 (+36 % vs. 2080 Ti, +64 % vs. 2080 S)
3DMark Fire Strike Time Spy: 17.428 (+28 % vs. 2080 Ti, +49 % vs. 2080 S)
3DMark Fire Strike Time Spy Extreme: 8.548 (+38 % vs. 2080 Ti, +59 % vs. 2080 S)
3DMark Fire Strike Port Royal: 11.455 (+45 % vs. 2080 Ti, +64 % vs. 2080 S)

The System used was a I9-10900k and 42 GB DDR in 4133 MHZ in CL17 Timing with 1000 Watt PSU (apparently the whole system "only" used 500 Watt's) and Driver was 456.16. The Presstest Driver.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dachte von der neuen Gen sind die kleinen Karten schon raus? Mein Fehler.
> 
> Aber was 2 und 3 betrifft: Natürlich vergleiche ich 2 und 3. weil mich als Besitzer der 2 interessiert welche Mehrleistung ich bei einem Wechsel auf die 3 bekomme. Wegen 10-20% macht das bei den Preisen keinen Sinn, bei 40-50% oder mehr hingegen schon.
> 
> Und die Bemerkungen sollen nur zeigen wie groß der Sprung ist wenn man die aktuellen Infos zugrundelegt.



Äh guck dir mal die Texte an... du schreibst zum Beispiel "Oder es kommt eine RTX 2080ti mit 16 GB für um die 1000 EUR."
Ich würde verstehen, wenn du RTX 3080 Ti schreiben würdest, aber so macht das keinen Sinn.
NVIDIA hat noch nie nach Erscheinen einer neuen Generation, eine alte Generation mit größerem Speicher nachträglich auf den Markt gebracht.
Auch bei anderen Vergleichen, verschreibst du dich mit 2xxx und 3xxx... .



G-Kar schrieb:


> The System used was a I9-10900k and 42 GB DDR in 4133 MHZ in CL17 Timing with 1000 Watt PSU (apparently the whole system "only" used 500 Watt's) and Driver was 456.16. The Presstest Driver.


42GB DDR?
Den exotischen RAM würde ich gerne mal genauer in Augenschein nehmen.


----------



## Gemar (12. September 2020)

Solche Überschriften... nötig? Auch wenn im Text dann näher darauf eingegangen wird.
NVidia bietet die vorgestellten Karten ab 500€ an. Wer leistet sich schon eine Grafikkarte über 500€? Für mich und die meisten ein unwichtiger Bereich, schon weil viele nur leise Grafikkarten mit geringer Stromaufnahme bevorzugen. Der wichtigste Bereich liegt bei 150€ bis 350€ und dazu hat noch niemand neue Karten angekündigt, bzw vorgestellt.

Und Hurra die neuen sind schneller. Oh Wunder, sollen wir froh sein, dass sie nicht langsamer werden? 
Die letzte Generation war ja schießlich eher enttäuschend.


----------



## hunterseyes (12. September 2020)

Hatte AMD denn irgendwas im High-End-Bereich aufzubieten? Da tummelten sich die Karten doch eher im Low und Mittelklassebereich. Habe nun jahrelang beide Anbieter durchgetestet und werden daher den Entschluss ziehen, in Zukunft Geforce zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. September 2020)

xx50 = Einstiegsklasse
xx60= Untere Mittelklasse
xx70= Obere Mittelklasse
xx80= Oberklasse
xx90/Titan= Luxusklasse

Super/Ti-Versionen=Sport/Premium-Version d. jw. Klasse


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Äh guck dir mal die Texte an... du schreibst zum Beispiel "Oder es kommt eine RTX 2080ti mit 16 GB für um die 1000 EUR."
> Ich würde verstehen, wenn du RTX 3080 Ti schreiben würdest, aber so macht das keinen Sinn.
> NVIDIA hat noch nie nach Erscheinen einer neuen Generation, eine alte Generation mit größerem Speicher nachträglich auf den Markt gebracht.
> Auch bei anderen Vergleichen, verschreibst du dich mit 2xxx und 3xxx... .
> ...



Ähm Tippfehler kannst Du behalten. Wenn Du minimal nachdenkst kommst Du selbst darauf.


----------



## battschack (12. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Raytracing ist auch ein Zugpferd. In den letzten Generationen hatte AMD bei den GPUs zumindestens im Oberklassesektor immer das Nachsehen gehabt. Und bei der jetzigen 3000er Generation wird es dank dem überraschend günstigen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Nvidia für AMD auch in der Unter- und Mittelklasse eng. Wenn ich daran denke wenn RTX 3050 und 60 noch kommen und Nvidia beim VRAM nicht extrem geizt dann hat AMD ein schweres Los.
> 
> Ob AMD das umdrehen kann ist die Frage. Im Highendbereich kann AMD laut einhelliger Fachmeinungen spätestens ab einer RTX 3070 nicht mehr mithalten. Die Versuche von AMD brachten da zu hohen Energiebedarf, viel zu hohe Temperaturen und daß die Versuchskarten sich als Schutzmodi massiv heruntergetaktet hatten. Und das bei Karten auf dem Niveau einer RTX 3070. Von 3080 oder gar 90 will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
> 
> ...



was hat sich den so groß am preis geändert? kleines model von nvidia war doch schon immer bei 500€ ca. also was das 70er anbelangt.

Ich finde 3070 noch teuer. 3080 sowieso mit so wenig vram.

Die 3080 ti wird warscheinlich wieder bei 1000+ landen. Also für mich alles wie immer nix neues




MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist eine 3070 Mittelklasse? Bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Wo lebst Du denn? Mittelklasse sind 3050/60. Und bis auf VRAM ist die 3070 fast auf Titan-Niveau.
> 
> Die 3000er Serie ist im Vergleich zur 2070 deutlich billiger fährt aber mit der 2000er Reihe Ski.
> 
> ...




Die echten benchmakrs würde ich auch noch abwarten ich glaube irgendwie so großen wie anfangs gehofft wird es kein vorsprung geben zum 2080ti. Nvidia kann viel erzählen aber ob man da immer alles glauben sollte naja. Lieber abwarten 

Schneller werden sie sein das ist sicher aber nicht so wie nvidia es gerne hätte. Also nicht falsch verstehen ^^


----------



## G-Kar (12. September 2020)

battschack schrieb:


> Die echten benchmakrs würde ich auch noch abwarten ich glaube irgendwie so großen wie anfangs gehofft wird es kein vorsprung geben zum 2080ti. Nvidia kann viel erzählen aber ob man da immer alles glauben sollte naja. Lieber abwarten



Montag Nachmittag fällt die NDA, dann können die Tests veröffentlicht werden. Ob das jetzt US Zeit oder DE Zeit ist, das weis ich nicht.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (12. September 2020)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Montag Nachmittag fällt die NDA, dann können die Tests veröffentlicht werden. Ob das jetzt US Zeit oder DE Zeit ist, das weis ich nicht.



Falsch, NDA fällt erst am 16.09. Sie wurde von nVidia verlängert


----------



## G-Kar (13. September 2020)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Falsch, NDA fällt erst am 16.09. Sie wurde von nVidia verlängert



Na super... Meh.

Hab mal nen Artikel dazu gefunden: https://www.techpowerup.com/272072/...views-delayed-rtx-3070-availability-confirmed


----------



## Basileukum (13. September 2020)

battschack schrieb:


> Was hat sich den so groß am Preis geändert? Das kleine Model von Nvidia war doch schon immer bei 500€ ca. also was das 70er anbelangt.
> Ich finde die 3070 noch zu teuer. 3080 sowieso mit so wenig vram.



Ähm, die sehr gute 970 gab es damals zwischen 350€ und 400 Euronen. Eine R9 280x gab es vor ein paar Jahren, was heute so eine 1080/2080/3080 Niveau (je nach Generation) ist, also Einstieg in den Highend, für 250 Euro.  

Die Preise sind massiv nach oben und wir werden abgezockt ohne Ende. Das liegt daran, daß Nvidia/AMD ein Quasimonopol auf Grakas haben und es keine Konkurrenz gibt. 

Und ja, der VRam ist viel zuwenig, die 3070 hat sogar nur den alten VRam (GDDR6) dabei, davon nur 8gig, soviel bringt ja schon meine alte 2060 super mit, das geht garnicht. Erst die größeren Karten haben den neuen GDDR6X Speicher, davon hat die 3080 aber nur 10gig, was ein Witz ist, kein Halbbelesener kauft derzeit eine Karte davon.


----------



## Wamboland (13. September 2020)

Ja die DDR6 8GB finde ich auch etwas schwach - wenn es 8GB DDR6X wären - ok. 
Dann hätten sie schon 10-12 GB DDR6 reinhauen können.


----------



## Limerick (14. September 2020)

An die Leistung der Nvidia RTX 3.000er Reihe wird AMD mit Navi RDNA 2/3 auf absehbare Zeit jedenfalls nicht ran kommen. Nvidia scheint denen immer einen entscheidenden Schritt voraus zu sein, gerade wenn es um das High End segment geht.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> An die Leistung der Nvidia RTX 3.000er Reihe wird AMD mit Navi RDNA 2/3 auf absehbare Zeit jedenfalls nicht ran kommen. Nvidia scheint denen immer einen entscheidenden Schritt voraus zu sein, gerade wenn es um das High End segment geht.


... und das weißt du woher? 

In der Tat war AMD leistungstechnisch nie auf einer Stufe wie die 'top notch'-Geräte von nVidia, aber IMO möchte AMD das gar nicht. Sie konzentrieren sich auf die Mittelklasse und hier wollen (und können!) sie nVidia über Leistung und auch Preis schlagen.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (14. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> An die Leistung der Nvidia RTX 3.000er Reihe wird AMD mit Navi RDNA 2/3 auf absehbare Zeit jedenfalls nicht ran kommen..



Liest du auch aus der Hand oder dem Kaffeesatz? Wie viel nimmst du für eine Seance? Musst du für deine Vorhersagen Blut aus Tierschädeln trinken? Spricht Zeus zu dir oder doch eher Odin? 
Bei mir streiten die sich immer in meinem Kopf, bei dir auch? 

Außerdem wird es Zeit, dass ich endlich aus der Nervenanstalt entlassen werde, ich bin nicht verrückt, du hörst ja definitiv auch Stimmen!


----------



## Limerick (14. September 2020)

@Rabowke

Spielt doch keine Rolle ob AMD garnicht in der ersten Liga bei Grafikkarten mitspielen wollen oder es nur nicht können. Fakt ist sie tun es nicht und wenn man sich die Eckdaten einer RTX 3090 anschaut, dann bleibt das auch weiterhin so.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> 
> Spielt doch keine Rolle ob AMD garnicht in der ersten Liga bei Grafikkarten mitspielen wollen oder es nur nicht können. Fakt ist sie tun es nicht und wenn man sich die Eckdaten einer RTX 3090 anschaut, dann bleibt das auch weiterhin so.


... nochmal: solange von der neuen AMD-Generation nichts, aber auch gar nichts, bekannt ist, bis auf Gerüchte, kannst du doch solche Aussagen überhaupt nicht treffen.

Du kannst schreiben dass du das vermutest, dass du davon ausgehst ... so etwas eben. Daran stören sich andere Nutzer und ich eben auch.


----------



## battschack (16. September 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ähm, die sehr gute 970 gab es damals zwischen 350€ und 400 Euronen. Eine R9 280x gab es vor ein paar Jahren, was heute so eine 1080/2080/3080 Niveau (je nach Generation) ist, also Einstieg in den Highend, für 250 Euro.
> 
> Die Preise sind massiv nach oben und wir werden abgezockt ohne Ende. Das liegt daran, daß Nvidia/AMD ein Quasimonopol auf Grakas haben und es keine Konkurrenz gibt.
> 
> Und ja, der VRam ist viel zuwenig, die 3070 hat sogar nur den alten VRam (GDDR6) dabei, davon nur 8gig, soviel bringt ja schon meine alte 2060 super mit, das geht garnicht. Erst die größeren Karten haben den neuen GDDR6X Speicher, davon hat die 3080 aber nur 10gig, was ein Witz ist, kein Halbbelesener kauft derzeit eine Karte davon.



Ja schon aber man sieht doch wie die lemminge äh menschen auf die 3080 abgehen als würde es 3jahre keine grakas mehr geben. 

Aber sollen sie mal schön kaufen kann man nix machen...^^

Wenn watch dogs 2 schon 11gb vram möchte dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die 3080 halten wird ;D


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2020)

Ich warte bis nächstes Jahr. Hoffe immer noch auf eine ti mit mehr VRAM. Sonst bliebe nur die 3090...


----------



## Beichtstuhl (16. September 2020)

battschack schrieb:


> Ja schon aber man sieht doch wie die lemminge äh menschen auf die 3080 abgehen als würde es 3jahre keine grakas mehr geben.
> 
> Aber sollen sie mal schön kaufen kann man nix machen...^^
> 
> Wenn watch dogs 2 schon 11gb vram möchte dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die 3080 halten wird ;D


Ist es denn wirklich so, dass vram alleine Probleme machen wird. Dachte die neue Technik dahinter kompensiert das ganze, kenne mich mit der Materie aber auch nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Gemar (16. September 2020)

Ich bleibe immer unter 300€ und damit hat man es gerade zu Beginn einer neuen Generation sehr schwer. Daher warte ich immer ab und schaue was passiert. Meistens wird die neue Generation erst mit neuen Modellen interessant, die sich dann trotz mehr Leistung bei 250€ ansiedeln.

Aktuell bin ich so oder so sehr zufrieden mit meiner Grafikkarte und kann warten.


----------



## battschack (16. September 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Ist es denn wirklich so, dass vram alleine Probleme machen wird. Dachte die neue Technik dahinter kompensiert das ganze, kenne mich mit der Materie aber auch nicht wirklich aus



Ich habe keine Ahnung aber soviel Unterschied wird es da auch nicht geben. Aber was ich vermute zu wissen das die neueren Spiele hungriger werden auf vram Wegen der neuen xbox und ps5.

Aber so ein Wunder wie erwartet ist die 3080 ja sowieso nicht.  4k wird damit auch nicht wirklich möglich sein (ohne dlss) was ja wiederum mogeln ist dlss. 

Da reicht dann eine 3060 oder 3070 vollkommen aus für 2k.


----------

